# 2 Videos from 09



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

One was taken by my GF
the other was put together from pictures and video taken by AmyVille Horror


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Great videos! Love the cornfield with Maw and Paw. Do you set up the day of or do you start in the beginning of October?


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Awsome display Carl !!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Amyville Horror did an excellent job editing. You have so many cool props. I still think you need a rocking corpse near those demented babies.  Now that I look at all your stuff I don't know how you can fit it all in the house let alone the basement. Great Job! Oh and where do you get your corn stacks? That must of cost you a small fortune. They are so expensive around here.


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

NoahFentz said:


> Do you set up the day of or do you start in the beginning of October?


Jeff I start setting up as early in October as possible. I think i could get everything up in a weekend but the elements would tear a lot up so it grows through the month finish details (fluffy stuff) accually halloween morning But i still am tweeking when the first tots show up.


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Thank you Elaine.


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Sharon 
One good thing about the Gemy props is they come in a box collapsed so i collapse them put them back in the boxes and fit smaller stuff around them as packing and can stack them 
There aren't as many corn stalks there as it seems and they come from a farm stand by me.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

If I'm ever in your area during the month of October I would love to check out your display.  I promise you I won't stalk you!


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

Love it.  Wish I could say the same about getting everything up in a weekend. Don't know you do it, but like you, I spend a lot of time throughout October fixing this and that, tweaking things to get it all just right.
Excellent job, looks nice and creepy. Bet the night view is great. :zombie:


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Here is a night time video from 06 some changes since than the big styro columns and crypt are gone and the farm field has yet to be added.
Same theme.




And some night pics.


























Full "09" album here
2009 stuff pictures by diggerc - Photobucket


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Way cool!!! That's some set up! How long did it take to accumulate all that wealth?


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice! Thanks for sharing the night pics.  I don't know why, but I really like Ma & Pa amongst the corn stalks. Look particularly creepy at night.


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Creep Cringle said:


> Way cool!!! That's some set up! How long did it take to accumulate all that wealth?


I have Pictures from long ago printed on kodak paper dated 1976.

old days pictures by diggerc - Photobucket days pictures by diggerc - Photobucket

All these pictures came from the same roll of film. My dad didn't take many pictures and years accumulated on a single roll and we moved while this roll was in his camera and the film was developed in 76.
The oldest stuff off hand i know i still use is some of the styrofoam tombstones made from styrofoam my brother got for me from a construction site about 20 years ago. 
Things really took off when we got our first real computer in 99 and i found the halloween mailing lists on the internet.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

You have a fantastic home haunt with a wonderful collection of props! Great work! I like the old pics from 1976 showing how you started


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks Fick
It keeps me out of trouble


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

My favorite part is the porch set up with the babies on that bear rug! And I love the cornfield with the scarecrow and the gothic farmer zombie and his wife! It looks great!

I also noticed you changed the beheaded brides wig it is usually brown I have one!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Your yard is perfect for your haunt! Love it all!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Great set up. It looks like you emptied the local spirit store!! Nice house and lot for a haunt too.


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Nicholas- the bride originally had the white dress and short brown hair. Shortly after, I saw the one spirit had so changed the dress. Than the hair didn’t look right so I changed the wig to a look more inline with my haunt. 
BuckaneerBabe Thanks yeah i try to keep both in mind(yard and haunt) when I work on either.
Jaege-Yes I’m Guilty. Over the years I have collected quit a bit of store bought stuff but not all at once.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Diggerc,

Awesome display, and what a great prop collection. You remind me of me, i also have many many pieces dating back to the 70's.It looks so awesome when it is all set up doesn't it? I wish i could leave it up all the time.


----------

